# Carbon Fibre Handle



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

You're a professional contractor - you take pride in your tool choices. Wouldn't a carbon fibre flat box handle be nice?

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fhsl


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Gonna send some state side for testing? ;P


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

looks good, starting to wonder if a regular handle helps push box rather than break your back some feedback would be great, my hydrahandle is hard to push on higher straight up, looks good though


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

The carbon fibre handle will break eventually. My corner box handle snapped yesterday when overreaching


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> The carbon fibre handle will break eventually. My corner box handle snapped yesterday when overreaching


plastic is plastic

Like the TT zook with the plastic,


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

These new handles have proved very popular - anyone have a review?

http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/flat-box-handle-superlite-tapepro-drywall-tools


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> The carbon fibre handle will break eventually. My corner box handle snapped yesterday when overreaching


What brand was it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Tom, I had a fiberglass handle for the angle box, it had a lot of flex and I didn't like it for that reason. I got rid of it. 
How rigid is the carbon handle compared to an aluminum handle?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The carbon fiber handle is nice and ridged. It is considerably lighter than the alloy equivalent, and a bonus is that it is not cold on the hands compared to the alloy.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I've seen these in CSR look pretty flashy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> What brand was it.


I would say it's tapetech 100%
Piece of chit that handles.:yes:
If any1 is looking for a corner box I would never go past Tapepro/Blueline :thumbsup:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Tom, I had a fiberglass handle for the angle box, it had a lot of flex and I didn't like it for that reason. I got rid of it.
> How rigid is the carbon handle compared to an aluminum handle?


Stiffness is one of the key properties of carbon fibre composites:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_fibers
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-fiber-reinforced_polymer

Interesting video regards prop shafts and comparison to steel: https://www.facebook.com/interestingengineering/videos/808981999171506/

Carbon fibre is very different to fibreglass.

Our aluminium tubes are already quite stiff compared to smaller diameter and thicker wall tubes. The carbon fibre handles feel stiffer - but maybe I can do a test - will see what I can rig up.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> I would say it's tapetech 100%
> Piece of chit that handles.:yes:
> If any1 is looking for a corner box I would never go past Tapepro/Blueline :thumbsup:


If it was TT, they say they're fiberglass: http://www.tapetech.com/products/Handles/Fiberglass

As Tom said, not the same.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Checking further, any manufacturer I came across so far who's making a handle other than from steel or aluminum, look like they're using fiberglass, not carbon fiber.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

43" / 1092mm handle tube:
Aluminium - 367g (12.94oz)
Carbon fibre - 145g (5.11oz)
60% lighter, nearly the same stiffness - the carbon tube is slightly less stiff.
Not much in it.


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

How much these cost?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

New addition to the SuperLite range:

http://tapepro.com/new-extendable-superlite-handle/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Great to see them hit the market Tom. Fantastic handle:thumbsup:.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I just bought the kit and couldn't find the extendable handle in a kit spewing and there $600 by themselves a but steep for me after the kit and shorty handle I would love one though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

johnmeto said:


> What Brand is this you are offering and will it be a good help for work.


Tapepro :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

The carbon fibre handle and lighter boxes are so much lighter after running the old tapepro set I can do a whole house and not even have sore arms and that's with vertical joints less that half the weight I rekon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

